# What happened in San Mateo today?



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

I was driving down Highway 280 to San Mateo around 10:00 AM this morning and we saw, on Skyline Bl just south of Bunker Hill Drive, a bunch of emergency services vehicles and my buddy thought he saw a cyclist being put into the back of an ambulance. There were at least two other cyclists standing there with their bikes. We rode past this area a few hours later but there were no signs that anything had happened. Does anyone here know or have heard of anything?

I hope that whatever happened out there that everyone is okay. The only thought is that the road on the shoulder in that area has a bad undulation and that an unsuspecting cyclist could hit this and go over the bars, but, without knowing what happened, it's only a guess.


----------

